# Isle of Man End 2 End



## Jimi... (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey guys, just thought I'd make people aware of the Manx End 2 End taking place next September. Here's the link... Linky

Just signed up my self, this will be my first time. Here's a link to download the path for Google Earth. Clicky


----------



## Jimi... (Nov 21, 2008)

Just thought I'd give this a bump. What with the bad weather we've had over the last winter, this is going to be even tougher this September.

Here's a couple of videos of some of our Downhill tracks.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/1919


----------



## Jimi... (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm, wouldn't let me put two videos in one post. Oh well.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/1914


----------

